# Redfish at Bob Sikes



## tl3194 (Dec 22, 2009)

I plan on fishing sikes all weekend and I hate to say it but I've never caught a single redfish out there. I here all these stories of people catching huge bull reds out there especially this time of year but I've just had no luck. Any ways I need some advice on the best set up and rigs for fishing the reds out there as well as what's the best bait choice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## groupertrouper (Jul 3, 2011)

I have always done awesome with a carolina rig with about a 3 ounce sinker, if the current is bad, above my swivel and about 3-4ft of 30 pound floroucarbon leader tied to about a 4-6O circle hook. And for bait i use a large live pinfish or a mullet cut in half. Hope this helps. oh yeah and make sure to fish about 2 hours before high tide all the way into outgoing you should hook up:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tl3194 (Dec 22, 2009)

Preciate it man I usually do use a Carolina rig I guess I just miss the tide. Its always hard to plan around high tide


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Whe I used to fish Bob Sikes I always caught plenty of Bull Minnows and Finger Mullet. I don't know about the Redfish but the Spanish Mackeral should be showing up soon. I used to fish the first set of large pilings on out for Flounder. Throwing Bull Minnows under the existing bridge. Slowly drag them back just a foot at a time and let them sit for a minute. When you get a hard bump let the Flounder eat for a minute. When you lift up on the rod and you feel the fish pull back drop the rod and get ready to set the hook.

You will probably catch more Flounder than Redfish. If the Redfish are there you can catch them the the same way but the bite will be hard and fast. Even Trippletail and Speckled Trout can be caught using the same techniques.

20 lb. test is plenty on the main line. Use a slip sinker rig. With the main line slide on an egg sinker, 3/4 to 1 oz. then tie on a swivel. Tie a leader on the other end of the swivel and then your hook. A #2 Kahle hook is a good one to use.


----------



## tl3194 (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the tips ocean master just curious what side of sikes do y'all like to fish best the beach side or the free side


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Went out there last weekend and caught a 38 inch the other night, stripped the drag for awhile. Took a fwew pictures and set him free. I caught him off cut mullet.


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

I use live croaker that I catch on Sabikis tipped with squid and the reds eat em up.


----------

